# Matthew 22:14 The Church and calling.



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 20, 2011)

I was referencing some things tonight and noticed that my esword module has commentary on this passage in a Calvin Commentary. The problem is that I don't find any reference to this from Calvin. Does anyone know if Calvin referenced this passage and commented on it from any of his writings. 

On another note I was referencing this passage in the context of the Church and its covenantal membership. 

(Mat 22:14) For many are called, but few are chosen.

Here was the commentary that is supposedly from Calvin on this text. 



> Matthew 22:14
> 14.For many are called, but few are chosen. The object of the parable is pointed out by the conclusion, that few are chosen, though many are called; from which we infer, that we ought not to attempt an ingenious explanation of every minute clause. But lately, *Christ did not threaten that the greater part would be thrown out, but mentioned one man only; and now we learn from him, that out of a large number few will be retained. And certainly, though in the present day a more numerous body of men is collected into the Church by the Gospel than was formerly collected by the Law, it is but a small portion of them whose faith is evinced by newness of life. Let us not flatter ourselves with the empty title of faith, but let every man seriously examine himself, that at the final review he may be pronounced to be one of the lawful guests; for, as Paul reminds us, that the vessels in the Lord’s house are not all of the same kind,* so let every one that calleth on the name of the Lord depart from iniquity, (2Ti_2:19.)
> 
> 
> ...



It appears that there are two different people that are found in the Church and both are sanctified but in different manners. I have been having this discussion with another friend of mine who agrees with this assessment concerning sanctification and covenant membership. 

So I guess my question is, can this truly be referenced to Calvin? I don't see it listed on this page. http://www.ccel.org/ccel/calvin/calcom33.iii.i.html

Second, does this text imply that their is a dual membership of unregenerate and regenerate in the earthly Church?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 20, 2011)

I have no help for the "Calvin quote" question.

Regarding the second question, I have understood this verse as one of the references to the "general call" (many are called) versus the "effectual call" (few are chosen). Therefore, it seems accurate to say that there are unregenerate people in the "visible church." Only God sees (or can differentiate with certainty) the truly "regenerate" which comprise His "invisible church" within the larger "visible church."


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 20, 2011)

I did find the reference here. I wonder why it isn't on the CCEL list. Could it be a difference in translation and editing?
Calvin's Commentaries, Vol. 32: Matthew, Mark and Luke, Part II: Matthew 22:1-24; Luke 14:15-24


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's your page:
Commentary on Matthew, Mark, Luke - Volume 2 | Christian Classics Ethereal Library

You have to recall these are from a harmony-commentary. You were looking in vol.3, following Matthew's order, but Calvin makes his comments earlier in vol.2, perhaps where Luke records a similar parable, in ch.14 of his gospel.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Bruce. I was having problems locating it on CCEL. I just wanted to make sure my reference was legit.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 20, 2011)

I find this parable and Calvin's comment to be very enlightening.


----------

